# Site performance BLOWS



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Performance of this site the past few days sucks, multiple machines and multiple browsers. Surface 3 + Edge or IE, regular laptop + Chrome. Makes no difference, horrible page lockups and delays in page loading.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Hmmm, not for me.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I use firefox and chrome and do have occasional issues with opening the notifications menu. It seems to partially open and then hang. Doesn't happen much. Restarting the browser normally fixes it.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk is locking up on my phone too with this forum. I don't know if it's Tapatalk or the forum. I suspect a little of both.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

I use multiple forums and this one is the ONLY one that can be ridiculously slow, at times. So much so, that I can't handle it and log off. 

It is working fine for me now.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

working just fine for me.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

It has been freezing up many times over the last couple days. It locks up and I have to exit out and/or refresh. Annoying.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

For desktop users and mobile browsers, when the site was showing slowness, was there anything showing on the bottom left side of the screen? something along the lines like "talkaboutmarriage.com waiting on.....?"

If I can get a screencap when they happens again, it would help a lot. 
Currently I don't have any issues browsing the forum. 

Lee


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Other than "waiting on talkaboutmarrge.com", not that I recall. Seems to have gone away for now. I'll try to get a capture next time.

I suspect it's related the huge number of ads...


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Today it is running ok, but yesterday it was slower than a turtle stuck in peanut butter. The page just wouldn't load. After many minutes and several attempts to reload, it would slowly start appearing.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Non-tapatalk folks, can you please tell me your browser version and if the slowness is before or after logging in? As the ad count drops when logged in.

Kyle


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Also having a lot of locking/freezing up.

I switched back to the "old" view on all devices which seems to have helped a little bit. Or maybe it's my imagination.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Safari on an iMac. Latest OS and latest browser. The slowness is at all times, before and after logging on.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Firefox 40.0.1 on Win 7SP1 -64 runs fine with Adblock Plus 2.6.10. FF 40.0.2 has some 'interesting' quirks in it that, for example cause it to get lost loading apps like disqus. IE 11 on the same rig with no add ons runs fine. 

Latest non beta Chrome on Android 5.0.2 with or without the mobile version runs fine.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Thor said:


> Safari on an iMac. Latest OS and latest browser. The slowness is at all times, before and after logging on.


Does it give a message of Waiting for.... when loading?

Kyle


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Yungster said:


> Does it give a message of Waiting for.... when loading?
> 
> Kyle


No it is just stalled out waiting for something. The page is blank and the progress bar moves only a short distance before stopping.

Performance has been good the past couple of days for me.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Thor said:


> No it is just stalled out waiting for something. The page is blank and the progress bar moves only a short distance before stopping.
> 
> Performance has been good the past couple of days for me.


Hmm, that almost sounds like a connection failure. Let me know when it happens again.

Kyle


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

FWIW, after installing the chrome extension ublock origin (ad blocker) performance is amazing. The ads seem to be responsible for 50% of the requests per page and those extra requests triple the page load time on a good day and make it unusable on a bad day.


----------

